# Private Investigation/Detective license



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

my father was curious on how to get his private investigator license in MA. Would anyone know the process of how to go about that? thanks guys.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Contact the State Police they are the issuing authority.
I belive the info is on the State Police website.


----------

